# Surly Traveler's Check at Interbike



## Henry Chinaski (Feb 3, 2004)

Will be curious to see how these are priced...

https://www.speedgoat.com/blog.asp


----------



## Pablo (Jul 7, 2004)

Anyone have any head-to-head infor on the Ritchey system v. S and S?


----------



## FatTireFred (Jan 31, 2005)

cross check w/ ss couplers...

perhaps more interesting may be the seatpost collar rack mount


----------



## undies (Oct 13, 2005)

FatTireFred said:


> perhaps more interesting may be the seatpost collar rack mount


I think that would be way too high, esp. for larger frame sizes.


----------



## StageHand (Dec 27, 2002)

It actually comes in handy on small frames. The ones that come with rack mounts, usually put the rack at a nasty forward pitch. They already exist. In addition to struts that mount to the brake bolt for larger frames.


----------



## JP (Feb 8, 2005)

Wow that looks cool. If it is priced right, which you would expect from Surly, that would be a nice bike to have.


----------



## dewaday (Jul 26, 2006)

Check out the European version, celeste green. I want.
http://www.voodoocycles.net/blog/

About half way down the page.


----------



## Hollywood (Jan 16, 2003)

there seemed to be several breakaway bikes at Interbike. The Surly looked nice. Ibis has the breakaway "Tranny" mtb now and Ritchey was showing a titanium mtb as well. Traveling with a compact bike case seems to be more in demand now?

<img src="https://gallery.mtbr.com/data/mtbr/1183/medium/DSC_0145.jpg"border=5>

<img src="https://gallery.mtbr.com/data/mtbr/1183/medium/DSC_0147.jpg"border=5>

<img src="https://gallery.mtbr.com/data/mtbr/1183/medium/DSC_0386.jpg"border=5>

<img src="https://gallery.mtbr.com/data/mtbr/1183/medium/DSC_0387.jpg"border=5>


----------



## teoteoteo (Sep 8, 2002)

Saw these upclose and they will sell I suppose. Nothing too great about them. Having had lots of experience dealing other peoples coupled bikes (tour guide) I generally feel that that they are more prone to damage than a conventional bike and case. They take longer to build as well, so there are some trade-offs to them. The biggest thing I've seen is dents due to tight packing and frame on frame inside the case, plus the TSA yahoo's struggle more to get the pieces back in the case correct. The more of a puzzle the case is the more of a chance it will be screwed. I like the Ritchey design as it is just an allen bolt instead of worrying over losing the coupler tool. Surly had this one in a hard case, I'll be curious to see if that is what they provide for sale.


----------



## FatTireFred (Jan 31, 2005)

dewaday said:


> Check out the European version, celeste green. I want.
> http://www.voodoocycles.net/blog/
> 
> About half way down the page.



mint green, maybe... def not celeste


----------



## gonsa (Feb 20, 2005)

*Nice Ibis but...*

At first glance I thought the Ibis was pretty cool, mostly because it appears the slotted connection could accommodate a singlespeed set up. I am not so sure larger frame sizes could fit in a "legal" airline box though. It's essentially the same as taking apart a full suspension mountain bike.

I made a box out of Cloroplast and the dimensions of the box came out to be 28"x26"x10" for my 18" Kona. Removing the fork didn't help. Even though it's slightly larger than legal, a gate checker at the Zurich airport actually pulled out a measuring stick and was ready to hit me with oversize baggage fees. Luckily her supervisor came by and told her to let me go. My wife's small FSR fits a normal 26x26x10 box with room to spare.

This picture is from a test fit. When I pack it for travel, I remove the disk rotors and strap the frame and wheels together so the TSA guys can pull the whole thing out of the box and put it back in without too much of a problem. I'm not sure if they ever did that but I have received their greeting cards in the box.


----------



## merckxman (Jan 23, 2002)

*Oversize Case Delays*

I've had two visitors (to Europe) in the last few months whose bikes with oversize cases didn't arrive with them. This is becoming a larger problem when there are transfers. Then, it's a hassle for the bikes to catch up with them + they have lost some biking days. Going back to the USA one of these persons didn't receive their bike for another week after they arrived.

I have an S&S coupled bike and find that it's fantastic. The approach I would take, because they can get damaged with TSA taking them out and not putting them in th same way, is to find a good steel road bike cheap and have the couplers installed.


----------

